# Elektronikas forums >  Optisks sensors lielam laukumam

## sasasa

Ir nepiecieÅ¡amÄ«ba izveidot sensoru hronogrÄfam, kas spÄ“tu fiksÄ“t, kad izÅ¡auta bulta vai lode (~D4.5mm) Å¡Ä·Ä“rso plakni ar laukumu  1.2x1.2m. NepiecieÅ¡amÄ izÅ¡Ä·irtspÄ“ja laukumam vajadzÄ«ga vismaz 2x2mm, vai pat mazÄka. VÄ“lams, lai sensors bÅ«tu pÄrvietojams un viegli uzstÄdÄms. PrecizitÄti gribÄ“tos ne zemÄk kÄ 0.02ms. VarbÅ«t ir kÄds viltÄ«gs risinÄjums kÄ to dabÅ«t gatavu neliekot 600 fotodiodes (1200/2=600) vai sareÅ¾Ä£Ä«tu spoguÄ¼u sistÄ“mu?

----------


## karloslv

Paga, paga, vajag tikai KAD, vai arÄ« KUR?

----------


## Powerons

Nu man nÄk prÄtÄ lÄzeris un divi vines pret otru vÄ“rsti paralÄ“li spoÄ£uÄ¼i, kaz izveido gaismas aizkaru.
LÄeris daudzreiz atstarojÄs no viena spoguÄ¼a uz otru.
Tikai ja grib Ä·ert objkeltus ar 2X2mm tad baigi precÄ«zi tas viss jÄuztaisa.

----------


## sasasa

> Paga, paga, vajag tikai KAD, vai arÄ« KUR?


 Å obrÄ«d vajag tikai KAD.




> Nu man nÄk prÄtÄ lÄzeris un divi vines pret otru vÄ“rsti paralÄ“li spoÄ£uÄ¼i, kaz izveido gaismas aizkaru.
> LÄeris daudzreiz atstarojÄs no viena spoguÄ¼a uz otru.
> Tikai ja grib Ä·ert objkeltus ar 2X2mm tad baigi precÄ«zi tas viss jÄuztaisa.


 DomÄju, ka pÄrvietojamu un viegli uzstÄdÄmu, laikam ka bÅ«s grÅ«ti uztaisÄ«t Å¡Ädu optisku sistÄ“mu. Un vÄ“l - vai pÄ“c 1200 atstaroÅ¡anÄs reizÄ“m tur vairs kas bÅ«s palicis pÄri no stara?
..
VarbÅ«t ir kÄdas idejas ar ko vÄ“l bez spoguÄ¼iem var aizstÄt lielo fotoelementu skaitu? VarÄ“tu likt garenus fotoelementus un Ä·ert spilgtuma izmaiÅ†as, kad bulta/lode Å¡Ä·Ä“rso gaismas staru, bet baidos, ka nebÅ«s konstanta kÄ¼Å«da atkarÄ«bÄ no tÄ vai bulta/lode lido 1cm vai 1m no sensora

----------


## Elfs

Nu ja tikai KAD tad varbÅ«t to lodi redzÄ“tu kÄda rÄmjveida spole (bultai takÅ¡h arÄ« bÅ«tu jÄbÅ«t kÄdam metÄliskam uzgalim)....
Parsta kamera manÄ telefonÄ  60 kadri sekundÄ“ uz 1,2 metri redzÄ“tu lÄ“nu bultu 72 m/s.... nu nez 5 x ÄtrÄka kamera maksÄ kosmosu ???

----------


## sasasa

> Nu ja tikai KAD tad varbÅ«t to lodi redzÄ“tu kÄda rÄmjveida spole (bultai takÅ¡h arÄ« bÅ«tu jÄbÅ«t kÄdam metÄliskam uzgalim)....


 Uzgalis ir. Vai nu tÄ“rauda vai volframa. Bet spole laikam dos lielu laika nobÄ«di atkarÄ«bÄ no tÄ, cik tÄlu no spoles centra izlidos lode. TÄ protams ir tikai mana versija, jo neesmu mÄ“Ä£inÄjis. Man vajadzÄ“tu Å¡o laika nobÄ«di ne lielÄku par 10 mikrosekundÄ“m. TÄ ka Å¡obrÄ«d vairÄk domaju par optisko metodi.

----------


## Elfs

NeatkarÄ«gi no tÄ kurÄ vietÄ izlidos- pÄ«Ä·is bÅ«s Å¡Ä·ersojot spoles plakni
A par kameras datu apstraadi-shÄ·iet pat vlc pleierÄ« bija kautkÄds instruments kustÄ«bas fiksÄ“Å¡anai

----------


## sasasa

> NeatkarÄ«gi no tÄ kurÄ vietÄ izlidos- pÄ«Ä·is bÅ«s Å¡Ä·ersojot spoles plakni
> A par kameras datu apstraadi-shÄ·iet pat vlc pleierÄ« bija kautkÄds instruments kustÄ«bas fiksÄ“Å¡anai


 TeorÄ“tiski - jÄ, bet praktiski, cik esmu redzÄ“jis, tad visos pÄrnÄ“sÄjamos hronogrÄfos ir optiska sistÄ“ma nevis spole. Laikam tak ir kÄds iemesls tam.
Un vÄ“l - vai spole ar izmÄ“ru 1.2x1.2m spÄ“s sajust bultas uzgali vai lodi? Ja spÄ“s, tad tas bÅ«tu labs risinÄjums. Vai kÄdi gudrÄki prÄti var pateikt? Un cik tur vijumus vajadzÄ“tu? Un detektÄ“t inducÄ“to strÄvu vai Ä£eneratora frekvences nobÄ«di?




> A par kameras datu apstraadi-shÄ·iet pat vlc pleierÄ« bija kautkÄds instruments kustÄ«bas fiksÄ“Å¡anai


 AtkrÄ«t. Lai dabÅ«tu 10us izÅ¡Ä·irtspÄ“ju vajadzÄ“s 100 000fps

----------


## Elfs

Uzzvanii SpeÄukam- tas par spoli
http://www.metaldetector.lv/md/index.php?lapa=kont
Te vÄ“l tÄda doma- lÄzers no lÄ«meÅ†rÄÅ¾a, kas taisa svÄ«tru no augÅ¡as teiksim....apakÅ¡Ä fotoelementu "lineÄls" no skanera (vajadzÄ“s kÄdus 4 droÅ¡ivien.
Tad nÄkotnÄ“ ja divas tÄdas sistÄ“mas salikt krusteniski- dabÅ«si arÄ« koordinÄti....var ar vienu mÄ“Ä£inÄt koordinÄti izskaitÄ¼ot, ja izÅ¡Ä·irtspÄ“ja Ä¼auj

----------


## Wulfs

KamdÄ“Ä¼ nevÄ“lies izmantot ballistisko hronogrÄfu? Nezinu, kÄ viÅ†i mÄ“ra izÅ¡autas bultas Ätrumu, bet ieroÄu izÅ¡autÄs lodes Ätrumu fiksÄ“ kÄ vajag.
Protams, mÄ“rÄmÄ zona nesastÄda vienu kvadrÄtmetru, bet pieÄ¼auju, ka tas ir modificÄ“jams, piedevÄm shÄ“mas atrodamas internetÄ.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1016955798/caldwell-ballistic-precision-chronograph-g2

http://www.greenmanlongbows.co.uk/SP...hronometer.htm

http://www.nutsvolts.com/magazine/ar...ic-Chronograph

----------


## sasasa

> KamdÄ“Ä¼ nevÄ“lies izmantot ballistisko hronogrÄfu? Nezinu, kÄ viÅ†i mÄ“ra izÅ¡autas bultas Ätrumu, bet ieroÄu izÅ¡autÄs lodes Ätrumu fiksÄ“ kÄ vajag.
> Protams, mÄ“rÄmÄ zona nesastÄda vienu kvadrÄtmetru, bet pieÄ¼auju, ka tas ir modificÄ“jams, piedevÄm shÄ“mas atrodamas internetÄ.


 Ar tiem hronogrÄfiem praksÄ“ ir grÅ«ti sasniegt raÅ¾otÄja uzrÄdÄ«tos +-0.25% 
Man vajag vismaz 5x augstÄku precizitÄti un daudzkÄrt lielÄku mÄ“rÄ«Å¡anas laukumu. ModificÄ“t diez vai ir mÄ“rÄ·tiecÄ«gi, jo arÄ« ieÅ¡Å«tais softs nederÄ“s.

----------

